# Shutterfly redesigned



## manda (Jan 22, 2004)

Shutterfly, my photoblog has been redesigned and I would like some feedback please.
I know the image at the bottom is slightly out of alignment with the rest but I kinda stuffed that one.

I'm still working on putting the archives page in.

Thoughts? Be Kind please. Im no web designer.

Thanks


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 22, 2004)

manda, your site is very pretty!!!!!!  i like the redesign!!!


what kind of software do you use for shutterfly?


md


----------



## manda (Jan 22, 2004)

thank you
its run with movable type which is just fabulous and very easy to use. 
hard to set up but once thats done, posting each day is a snap!

a lot of the techie stuff is because of nukie. he helped me fix it the way i wanted it when i first started it. ive just been fiddling with the redesign and actually managed to do far more than i thought i could.


----------



## Geronimo (Jan 23, 2004)

Complete and udder crap.  Why do you bother?    

I really do like it manda.  The only thing, the page is off center in firebird.  Too tired to look through code to spot the trouble though.


----------



## manda (Jan 25, 2004)

hmm i wouldnt even know how to fix that...

bwahaha at your sig!!!!! :LOL:


----------



## Geronimo (Jan 25, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> hmm i wouldnt even know how to fix that...
> 
> bwahaha at your sig!!!!! :LOL:



Wondering when you would notice it.    

I think I found it though.  you have your center tag outside one of your td tags.  but not for sure that is the problem.  Plus you should give firebird a try, it is a better browser imo.


----------



## Geronimo (Jan 26, 2004)

check your PM box manda


----------

